# A few from today



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The bees are working horsemint pretty hard now.








Also working the purple pickerel weed in the pond.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

This dragonfly was working hard too.








I have a bunch of these black butt bees too. I'm not sure what they are, but they aren't traditional honey bees.








A few of the wildflowers blooming now, mexican hat, blanket flower and firewheel, and more horsemint.


----------



## B. Haning (Sep 14, 2007)

Ross, the horsemint and indian blanket are blooming here too. The bees coming back from visiting horsemint blossoms have white pollen on their backs.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I love the second picture. Very cool to see the tongue.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Ahh,....could you make the photos a little 'bigger' please,  it's hard for me to see the little details [old eyes you know].

The photos are great. I have never seen a dragonfly so blue around here.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Very nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

Great pictures. What ddid you shoot them with?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Shot with a Canon 20D and Canon 100 f2.8 macro, handheld.
Here is my pickerel weed crop...


----------

